# Very low speed in Transmission



## john_rambo (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

My DSL speed is 1 Mbps but I am getting extremely low speeds in Transmission. Before migrating to FreeBSD I have done a lot of torrenting under Linux using Transmission without po*r*t forwarding. Just to be sure I have tested my speed online. Is PF the cause? I really don't want to open any ports.

Those of you who use torrent to download files, how do you do it?


----------



## kpa (Apr 1, 2014)

You must have the listening port open (forwarded on the router if you're behind one) to the Internet for peer exchange to work properly. Otherwise your peers will snub you very quickly when they find out that you're a leecher and don't want to upload anything.


----------



## john_rambo (Apr 1, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> You must have the listening port open (forwarded on the router if you're behind one) to the internet for peer exchange to work properly. Otherwise your peers will snub you very quickly when they found out that you're a leecher and don't want to upload anything.



I am a bit confused about the BitTorrent system of downloading. The reason is I see uploading going on even when the listening port is closed on the router and PF. Then why is it necessary to open any ports?

I have found a workaround. I have installed qBittorrent and it's utilizing my line speed fully.


----------



## kpa (Apr 1, 2014)

Your router may have uPnP port forwarding and Transmission is not using it because the option has been turned off in the settings.


----------

